# Michael Paul Smith?



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Who is this guy? I still haven't picked up my jaw....

rummage around his pics some. It just gets better.

I dunno what to make of it. The vehicles seem to be mostly (all?) diecast. Does that make it wrong?


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Steve244 said:


> Who is this guy? I still haven't picked up my jaw....
> 
> rummage around his pics some. It just gets better.
> 
> I dunno what to make of it. The vehicles seem to be mostly (all?) diecast. Does that make it wrong?


Hi Steve, I was fooled at first, I just didn't believe the guy, http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=280771

As you can see from my comments in that thread I was quite skeptical, but after viewing the website in post #8 and understanding that Mr. Smith admits to a little fudging. I'm in awe as well. The diecasts are really the stars and they are beautifully made, spot on proportions, materials, etc....


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Oops I should get around more. This should be closed/moved/merged with the diorama thread. 

He's quite clever, very creative. Nothing to do with model cars though.


----------

